# SEIKO MARINEMASTER 300m. (Modem Burner!)



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## 04lund2025 (Feb 10, 2006)

Absolutely Fantastic Shots Jacky!!!!!!! :gold |> :-! 

Stephen


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

:thanks:thanks:thanks You're too kind! :-d


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

that's beautiful, congrats


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

stockae92 said:


> that's beautiful, congrats


:thanks:thanks:thanks


----------



## MikeW (Oct 3, 2006)

Great looking watch Jacky, and some fantastic pics :-! :-! :-! .

MikeW


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Great looking watch Jacky, and some fantastic pics :-! :-! :-! .
> 
> MikeW


Thanks Mike!!!:thanks


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

Watchboy,

Awesome shots!! Truly professional pics, sure you don't work for Seiko?? 

It seems the post office is still delivering EMS packages on Christmas day as I just got my MM today!! My camera is not working but I am getting a new one soon and I will post pics.

All I can say is this is the best watch I have owned yet. Why did I wait so long?

I am impressed by every aspect of the watch. Many watches look really great in a picture but when you get them they are less impressive in real life. I can say the MM is the complete opposite of this. Pictures just can't fully show the weight, size, quality of fit and finish. The bracelet is just stunning, the case and dial are equally impressive!!

This is the most expensive watch I have owned but wearing it feels even more expensive than what I paid. IMHO it blows away the Omega Seamaster I once owned and any Rolex I have seen. Now I really like the Omega Seamaster so this is a big complement for me. I still love the Omega Seamaster P.O. and many Omega's but in this category the Seiko is more impressive. 

When I get my camera I will post pics and give impressions after owning. I can say the crown is smooth as butter. 

Seiko has hit a home run with this watch and if you were debating about it like I was for so long I would say buy one!!

Robzilla


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Rob! I am glad you finally got yours! Wear in good health!santasmile

This watch is really awesome as they said!!! :gold


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow..those are....*EXCELLENT*.....:gold :gold :gold :gold :gold


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks GJ! I am still trying learning & trying to improve further!:-d


----------



## Zanzara (Nov 7, 2006)

Truely awsome pics Jacky :-! 

Now see, you don't need that SD no more ;-) :roll:


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Zanzara said:


> Truely awsome pics Jacky :-!
> 
> Now see, you don't need that SD no more ;-) :roll:


Marcel, I don't mind trading it with your SD, since you like my MM! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Zanzara (Nov 7, 2006)

watchboy said:


> Marcel, I don't mind trading it with your SD, since you like my MM! :-d:-d:-d


Maybe if you stick the Oris in with the package :-d


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Zanzara said:


> Maybe if you stick the Oris in with the package :-d


Hmmm.....You must be an accountant right?!?! :-s Gee that is quite tempting and worth giving a thought!!!:think::-d(Are you regretting now?:-d)


----------



## Zanzara (Nov 7, 2006)

watchboy said:


> Hmmm.....You must be an accountant right?!?! :-s Gee that is quite tempting and worth giving a thought!!!:think::-d(Are you regretting now?:-d)


Not the least Jacky :-d

I've waited 15 years to get my Rolex, so I would be foolish to get rid of it already. It's for life that one. I've hardly worn any of my others since I got it, although I'm giving my blue Sammi some wrist time today  .

But I've got to admit the MM and the Carlos Coste look superb, you gotta be proud of them too, not :-!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I've not seen the Marine Master captured as well....
I noticed the back says He gas divers....is there a He valve?


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I assume it is just as effective as the he release valves of the new Doxa, Breitlings and Sd?


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful photos of a phenominal watch!

Thank you for taking the time to share those with us.

:thanks


----------



## masterfan (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice pictures ! and a beautyful watch ! I'm thinking about the sumo, but this is better :-!


----------



## edwinthomas76 (Nov 11, 2007)

The MM makes the OM wanna take shelter!!:-d
great pic and watch!!


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for viewing and your kind comments! 

But the SEIKO MM itself is a very gorgeous watch which needs not much effort to capture its beauty. :-!


----------



## kermit (Sep 9, 2008)

those are the most beautiful pics i have seem, congrats mate. simply stunning


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

kermit said:


> those are the most beautiful pics i have seem, congrats mate. simply stunning


Thank you, Sir!

However I have sold it last year. o|:-(


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn, that really outstanding pictures.. good work!


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Jockinho said:


> Damn, that really outstanding pictures.. good work!


Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, very nice pics of a very nice watch! :-!


----------



## HazChrono (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry, this is slightly off topic but, does someone mind telling me the lug to lug width of an MM?


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

+1. Awesome shots, thanks for posting!


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you guys once again!


----------



## Asad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Nice.*

Beautiful Photography.


----------



## Syms (Feb 12, 2008)

Spectacular pictures...and a beautiful watch too!

For the pictures with just a simple black background, what are you using? And what are you using to "pose" the watch?


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Syms said:


> Spectacular pictures...and a beautiful watch too!
> 
> For the pictures with just a simple black background, what are you using? And what are you using to "pose" the watch?


Thank you, Nick! The black background is a piece of Velvet cloth. Cos it will not reflect any light but absorb them instead. The only thing is that you have to keep it dust/fiber free which is not easy. But then again it is not hard to clean them with a THICK SCOTCH TAPE.;-)

What do you mean what did I use to pose the watch? :think: Hmmm....if you mean those clasp and case shots, I use my hand to hold the watch and sometime just lie it on the table. If depends if I can get the angle or closeness.


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice Watch, Nice Pictures.:-!


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

SgtPepper said:


> Nice Watch, Nice Pictures.:-!


Danke!!!


----------



## MikalNY (Oct 17, 2008)

wow what amazing shots!


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

MikalNY said:


> wow what amazing shots!


Ahhh....thanks for the kind comment!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice, Jacky!  *WOW

*


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Very nice, Jacky!  *WOW
> 
> *


Ah ha! You are late (I posted those pics in Dec 2006) and thanks, Paul! But better late than never! Now you want the MM ever more eh? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## mirrorman (Nov 25, 2008)

Fantasic watch...but then, I do have a soft spot for Seikos. 

And another WOW witht eh great images..looks like I have to practice my photo taking a little more.


----------

